# Stories With A Sting In The Tail - NOW ON KU



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Stories With A Sting In The Tail

Who doesn't love a story with a surprise ending? Here are twelve of them.

A deadly looking display of performance art. A cure for a disease, but with a catch. A lake that holds a very deep, dark secret. A bullfight at midnight in a little Spanish town. And much much more ...

A dozen tales of the unexpected that will make you flinch and send cold shudders down your spine. "A pitch perfect example of the kind of thing Roald Dahl produced in his heyday" said Black Static magazine. And here's your chance to find out why.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, Ann& Betsy. And why don't you grab yourselves a free copy of this collection while you can?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No longer free, but still great value.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A lot of my full-length novels and longer story collections are on sale on Kindle at the moment. Take a look at the complete list via the link in my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It won't be for too much longer, though. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do just that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take a look at these great stories ... you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks are on a minimum price offer at the moment, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my Kindle eBooks is almost at an end.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No ... I've decided to extend it for another while. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still the case.Even my new full-length crime novel -- from Cemetery Dance Publications -- is at a specially low price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You've still got a chance this month. Grab yourself a bargain.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to continue the SPECIAL OFFER on all of my eBooks into part of September.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now it's going on into October too. Grab some copies while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance for you to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still true at the start of November. Minimum price on all my self-published eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Make use of these offers while you still can. They will not last forever.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A good selection of eBooks are on offer, including full-length novels and long story collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But how much longer will the special offer last? Not too much longer. Grab some copies while you can,


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to keep the offer going a little longer ... until Xmas, in fact.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to you all ... especially my readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And a great 2018 as well!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to extend my Special Offer on my full-length novels and collections for a while. Take advantage!!!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it isn't over yet. Many of these eBooks are still on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my novels and longer collections is over ... but there are still plenty of my shorter eBooks available for 99c. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that will be the case for a good long while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my longer eBooks are now back on Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on much of my fiction continues this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that price is still current.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, good e-readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks are on offer at the moment. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just back from a driving tour of southwest Ireland. There'll be photos on my Facebook page in the next few days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A critic in the UK compared these stories favorably with the work of Roald Dahl.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's your chance to find out why.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been writing short stories -- mostly supernatural and horror ones -- for several decades now. And they always sell to magazines and good anthologies. This is a collection of the best of them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With plenty of new fiction on the way as well. Meanwhile, there's this eBook.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Very Happy Holidays to all of you!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A happy 2019 to everyone at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This year, get some great fiction for terrific prices.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all of my self-published eBooks are currently on Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still true at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer deals are still in place for most of my eBooks. Professionally published fiction at a bargain price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of the stories in this collection first appeared in pro magazines and anthologies.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special Offer on most of my eBooks is still in place. Grab a copy for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Those stories have been compared to those of Roald Dahl.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's your chance to find out why that is.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my Kindle eBooks are on Sale at the moment ... including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another chance to pick up a copy ... also in paperback.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my work on Kindle is still available at Special Offer Prices.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A great value eBook for horror/supernatural fans.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my eBooks on Kindle are at Special Offer Price at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case as I write this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case coming up to Xmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

May I wish a Very Happy Holiday to everyone at KindleBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is some great reading going into 2021.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all of my eBooks are at a Special Offer Price right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've huge amounts of fiction, short stories, short novels and full-length ones, all at low prices on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can now read this complete collection on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or you can buy the eBook at Sale Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my fiction on Kindle can now be read on KU and is available at Special Offer prices. Here's your chance to take advantage of that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my novels and collections on Kindle can now be read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or they can be bought at a Special Offer Price.


----------

